# Review of my ADA Superjet ES-300



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Simply stunning piece of equipment. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

We got it while we were still in Japan, converted to USD was a little over $290 I think.


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

These are cute little filters, but I was sad when they came out that they didn't use Iwaki pumps. I like my ES-600's and ES-2400 a lot. 

Does the ES-300 come with the little poem engraved on it? My ES-600's do but my 2400 did not.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Clinton Parsons said:


> These are cute little filters, but I was sad when they came out that they didn't use Iwaki pumps. I like my ES-600's and ES-2400 a lot.
> 
> Does the ES-300 come with the little poem engraved on it? My ES-600's do but my 2400 did not.


Uh! So ES 300 does not use Iwaki, maybe that is why mine sounds louder than what I expected. Anyway you happen to know which motor they use then? And no... I don't think mine has poem on it... just ADA logo.


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

Zhonglong International Pump ZL38-22. So... Chinese crap OEM manufacturer. Maybe Iwaki did not make a pump small enough. 

Iwaki are not silent like Eheim, either. It's more audible than you would expect if you are used to Eheim silence but not bothersome.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Clinton Parsons said:


> Zhonglong International Pump ZL38-22. So... Chinese crap OEM manufacturer. Maybe Iwaki did not make a pump small enough.
> 
> Iwaki are not silent like Eheim, either. It's more audible than you would expect if you are used to Eheim silence but not bothersome.


Thats what I kind of thought...this pump does not look like the pump being used on the rest of the filter line... Good thing is I read Chinese and did some research and found this Zhonglong International is also a company that meant to build industrial grade pump instead of consumer grade. At worst in case this pump fails, I know who do I call to get a cheap replacement:grin2:


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

huhu89151734 said:


> Thats what I kind of thought...this pump does not look like the pump being used on the rest of the filter line... Good thing is I read Chinese and did some research and found this Zhonglong International is also a company that meant to build industrial grade pump instead of consumer grade. At worst in case this pump fails, I know who do I call to get a cheap replacement:grin2:

























Will this have too much flow for a 20 gallon tank? Is there any way to adjust the flow with some aftermarket electronics?


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

McCarthy said:


> Will this have too much flow for a 20 gallon tank? Is there any way to adjust the flow with some aftermarket electronics?




Nope the ES300 is recommended for tanks no bigger than a 60P, which is a 17gallon tank. I would go for a ES600 for a 20gallon tank. And you can use a ball valve on the outlet to adjust the flow.


----------

